
Ask YC Archive - brewski
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive
======
jacquesm
sed s/\ /\\\\\n/g < Ask_YC_Archive | grep id\= | cut -d '=' -f 3 | cut -d '"'
-f 1 | sort -n

gives 363096 as the highest id there, so
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363096> is the latest entry that was
added to the collection, which is 1 year and 9 months old.

There must be plenty of quality stuff added in the meantime. Is there a reason
why the list is no longer updated? It's a wonderful resource by the looks of
it.

~~~
pchristensen
Gabriel mentioned it was manually done and took a lot of time. Fair enough,
but boy I wish it was updated and current.

~~~
paulgb
Try this:

<http://ask.searchyc.com/>

------
tewks
<http://news.ycombinator.com/ask>

------
michaelfairley
I've got an updated one of these in the works that will be up within the week!

Let me know of any specific requests for things that Gaberiel's list doesn't
have. I'm already planning on keeping a current link to the most recent "Who's
hiring" and including "Rate My Startups"s.

~~~
mkr-hn
I would like to see a HN question archive, meaning questions about HN. I still
haven't been able to figure out how to do an indented quote block (which I've
seen), but I know someone had to have asked about formatting at some point.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
There's a FAQ link at the bottom of every page, and that has a link to the
formatting.

~~~
mkr-hn
It's entirely possible that I am blind.

I've been down there before and didn't notice the FAQ link. :(

------
secret
It would be nice to have a section with all the "review my start up" posts.
Those are usually some of the best ones.

------
mrduncan
<http://ask.searchyc.com/> is also a good resource - posts are displayed with
font sizes relative to their points.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I parse that title as

"Here's your opportunity to ask questions of the YC archive"

rather than the intended

"Here's an archive of the 'Ask YC' items."

Sometimes what one writes is not what the reader reads - care required. The
URL for the Italian branch of PowerGen springs to mind, as does the URL for
the site listing the representatives of various celebreties.

------
ck2
Wow it's like the old handmade directories of the web (before google ended all
that).

~~~
skmurphy
I think the word you are looking for is curated.

------
prs
Duplicate entry - See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1126993> for
additional discussions.

~~~
chanux
People can get excited about the same thing time to time. Especially in a
community new people coming in.

